# mesmerize relaunch



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

thats right uscellular is relaunching the mesmerize!


----------



## peeps68 (Nov 6, 2011)

How do you know this for sure?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Edit: Just checked the website and its back apparently


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

yea. some stores dont have stock yet


----------



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

tweakymattman said:


> thats right uscellular is relaunching the mesmerize!


So they found a stash of unsold hardware?


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

Onebryteday said:


> So they found a stash of unsold hardware?


that's what i'm guessing, i texted a friend that works in tech support for them and he said that he heard they plan on using them as entry level phones and doing away with things like the Repp, the Wildfire S, and the Ascend...


----------

